# Hudson Ditching Redux



## WhoozOn1st (May 19, 2009)

This piece in the June issue of Vanity Fair magazine, of all places, is touted on the cover (pic of Jessica Simpson) as "The Untold Story Of 'Sully' Sullenberger's Miracle Hudson River Landing." Despite that somewhat sensationalistic hook, the article is in fact a very serious and well-written treatise.

Anatomy of a Miracle

Riveting detail in sections:

I. The Birds

II. The Collision

III. The Engines

IV. The Pilot

V. The Glide

VI. The Choices

VII. The Airplane

VIII. The Flare

Folks, it's one helluva read, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dan O (May 19, 2009)

Interesting read..thanks.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 19, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> This piece in the June issue of Vanity Fair magazine, of all places, is touted on the cover (pic of Jessica Simpson) as "The Untold Story Of 'Sully' Sullenberger's Miracle Hudson River Landing." Despite that somewhat sensationalistic hook, the article is in fact a very serious and well-written treatise.
> Anatomy of a Miracle
> 
> Riveting detail in sections:
> ...


IX. The reality of classes.


----------



## George Harris (May 19, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> IX. The reality of classes.


And the point is?


----------



## Ryan (May 19, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Folks, it's one helluva read,


I concur, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 19, 2009)

George Harris said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > IX. The reality of classes.
> ...


Too soon?


----------



## Neil_M (May 19, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## jis (May 19, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > George Harris said:
> ...


I can see why they put the Coach Class on top of the wing


----------

